# 2400 MHz RAM auf Sandy Bridge Mainboard?!



## Djan1983 (22. März 2016)

Hallo! 
Habe mir gestern DDR 3 RAM bestellt und zwar 
16GB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400

Nun habe ich nicht auf alle Spezifikationen geachtet bevor ich bestellt habe :-/

Ich betreibe eine i5 2500 CPU (Sandy Bridge)  auf einem Asrock Z68 Pro 3 Mainboard. Dieses unterstützt DDR3 RAM bis 2133MHz OC. 

Kann ich den oben genannten RAM trotzdem auf dem Board betreiben? In den Specs konnte ich ausserdem lesen, dass der Speicher mit 1.65 Volt läuft... Ist das zuviel? Oder kann ich das bei der ersten Inbetriebnahme des Speichers im BIOS einstellen? 

Ich bedanke mich vorab für hilfreiche Antworten! 

Gruß Djan


----------



## HisN (22. März 2016)

Langsamer geht immer. Wird halt höchstwahrscheinlich nicht als 2400er laufen. Ist kein Beinbruch.


----------



## Djan1983 (22. März 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Langsamer geht immer. Wird halt höchstwahrscheinlich nicht als 2400er laufen. Ist kein Beinbruch.



Super! 
Muss ich erst mal ins BIOS und die Taktrate einstellen  nachdem ich den 2400er RAM eingebaut habe oder regelt das BIOS das allein?


----------



## Djan1983 (22. März 2016)

Ach ja und die voltzahl? Ist das problematisch?


----------



## HisN (22. März 2016)

Was verstehst Du unter Problematisch?
Und Du kannst es halten wie ein Dachdecker.

Vorher, nachher ist völlig egal. Das Board wird ohne Dein Eingreifen weder 1.65V anlegen noch 2133Mhz.
Es wird mit 1.5V und 1.6Ghz starten wenn Du nix einstellst.


----------



## Djan1983 (22. März 2016)

Perfekt, das wollte ich wissen!
Danke!


----------



## Nathenhale (23. März 2016)

Müsste es nicht bei 1333 MHZ starten ?Den das ist was die Sandy Bridge Prozessoren ohne XMP unterstützen. Oder denke ich da gerade Falsch?


----------



## Meroveus (23. März 2016)

Per SPD werden alle relevanten Informationen vom EEPROM des Speichers ermittelt und per Selbsttest mit dem Speichercontroller abgestimmt. Das verwendete Kit besitzt eine SPD Geschwindigkeit von 1333 MHz und sollte deshalb nur mit einer CPU verwendet werden, die für diese Geschwindigkeiten Spezifiziert ist. 

Im Falle eines Sandy Bridge, startet es also mit 1333 MHz (laut Spezifikation).

In meinem Fall waren es bei diesem Kit 1600 MHz.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. März 2016)

Ja ok danke  aber was gibt dann die Spezifikatio an die Intel immer bei hren CPUs dazu schreibt?


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2016)

Das ist der garantierte Takt, der muss auf jeden Fall gehen. Alles andere hängt vom Board ab.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. März 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Es startet bei 1600 MHz, denn das ist der Default Takt des Ram Kits (ohne XMP) und ist unabhängig vom Prozessor, Mainboard.


Der RAM startet grundsätzlich immer nur mit der Geschwindigkeit, die die CPU unterstützt - bei SandyBridge also nur 1333MHz. 

Das hat auch einen logischen Grund - das Mainboard bzw. die CPU würde sonst die Spezifikationen übertreten. Garantiert sind halt nur 1333MHz - theoretisch könnte die CPU einen IMC haben, der nicht mal 1334MHz schafft. Dann würde der Rechner schon @stock instabil/garnicht laufen.


----------



## Meroveus (24. März 2016)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Ja ok danke  aber was gibt dann die Spezifikatio an die Intel immer bei hren CPUs dazu schreibt?



Habe meine Post #8 korrigiert, damit sollte sich deine Frage beantworten.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der RAM startet grundsätzlich immer nur mit der Geschwindigkeit, die die CPU unterstützt - bei SandyBridge also nur 1333MHz.
> 
> Das hat auch einen logischen Grund - das Mainboard bzw. die CPU würde sonst die Spezifikationen übertreten. Garantiert sind halt nur 1333MHz - theoretisch könnte die CPU einen IMC haben, der nicht mal 1334MHz schafft. Dann würde der Rechner schon @stock instabil/garnicht laufen.



Habe es korrigiert und ausführlicher ausgedrückt.


----------

